# Gigi's 1st birthday pictures(part II)



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

At the yorkie meetup:








Gigi wore her hand-paited spring dress by Des and the crown that CeeCee's Mom gave her for her birthday. :wub2:









You see that adorable yorkie in the background? Well his name is Wall-E, he is 4 pounds and and 4 months old(and bigger than Gigi lol) and he was *in love* with miss Gigi. Seriously. He followed her around for two hours. Of course, being the princess she is, Gigi wanted NOTHING to do with him. What's funny is, his owners kept telling me, "but he's usually afraid of all other dogs", "he's never acted this way before!" LOL 









LOL this pic cracks me up, Chloe(the 3lb poodle from our past meetups) and Wall-E kept chasing Gigi. They would not leave her alone! Chloe acts this way all the time with Gigi, she loves miss Gigi and always wants Gigi to play with her. But miss prissy paws is not having it. I think Gigi has lost all her doggie instinct to be playful with other dogs. LOL Should I be worried?? So I lifted Gigi up in the air, and all they dogs were just beggin' for me to put her down! Chloe ws whimpering! LOL 

Here's two hilarious videos of them chasing her:
http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...nt=MVI_7188.flv
http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...nt=MVI_7233.flv









Here's Gigi in the only safe place, my lap. She's sharing with a new 9 month old yorkie friend, that was new to the group.









This pretty girl's breeder, TyAva Kennels, has the top yorkie in the country right now. She was just sooo sweet. Gigi didn't mind her at all either! 









Wall-E waiting for me to put down the princess. LOL 


















Here's Gigi again sharing a lap with a friend. Gigi decided to sit on him. LOL


















The sweet yorkie that chose my lap as his fav for that meetup. These yorkies LOVE toys! 

At the meetup, they were talking about the YorkieTalk Forum. They are having an international meetup in July and it will be right in our area this year. People are coming from all over the US and even as far as South Africa to meet each other! They wanted me and Gigi to go with them as a guest but Miss Gigi wants to go to a maltese meetup, not yorkie one. Spoiled Maltese Forum should have an international meetup every year...  









Gigi did some shopping after the Yorkie meetup.









Gigi and a new friend. The new friend resembles miss Gigi.


















Have no fear, Gigi is here! B) 









Here's Gigi at another doggie boutique(we had too). A little girl wanted to pet Gigi so her mommy bought her a cookie to feed Gigi and Gigi came runnin' to her! LOL The way to Gigi's heart, is through her stomach. :heart: 









Did you notice how her topknot was different at all three places? 









Here's Gigi in her new dress by Des(go fetch) And pink crown clip we got at one of the boutiques. Yes, I edited this pic, because some of her hair from the left side of her muzzle was on the right side and this is one of a hundred shots of her actually looking at the camera and she just looked so adorable. But now I think I made it look kinda weird. 


















Gigi with a birthday cupcake.



























Gigi with her other birthday cake from another boutique.



























Modeling is tiring work! I'm done for now!

Thanks for being so patient with me and these pictures! Our electricity has been going out these pass couple of days and also part of tonite so I haven't had a chance to post them. 

Also thanks for looking!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I'm in love with THE PRINCESS, she's beautiful :wub: where did you get her little tira? I want one


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the pink crown clip and I LOVE both dresses.

Who makes the purple one?

Gigi is beautiful as always :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to say that these are some of the cutest pictures that I have seen in a long time. I can't believe what a good little model she is. I especially like the one of her looking down at that cupcake and her tongue just hanging out. I can't believe she didn't just pounce on it and start eating it.
And the last shot of her at the end of the day all tuckered out is just tooooo adorable. You are a true
photographer.
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Lucy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - that Gigi is such a stunner! The small doggie meetup looked really fun ... what cutie-pies! Gigi really is gorgeous, and she looks fabulous in that sassy dress ... may I ask where you found it? 
Your pix are beautiful; what type of camera do you use? All of them are really nice, but I really love the one of Gigi at the top of the white wall.
Lastly, how in the world were you able to fit so many photos into your post? Generally, the max I can fit is 8 or 9 photos, and that's using photos that are smaller than yours. I wanna know your secret!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Awwww What beautiful pictures of GiGi :cloud9:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are great pictures and that meet up looked like so much fun. 
Happy Birthday beautiful little Gigi!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 10 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788866


> :wub: I'm in love with THE PRINCESS, she's beautiful :wub: where did you get her little tira? I want one[/B]


Thank you! I got them from one of the boutiques we visited that day. 

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 10 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788870


> I love the pink crown clip and I LOVE both dresses.
> 
> Who makes the purple one?
> 
> Gigi is beautiful as always :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks! Both of those beautiful dresses were made by Des(go fetch and toni mari)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 10 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788872


> I have to say that these are some of the cutest pictures that I have seen in a long time. I can't believe what a good little model she is. I especially like the one of her looking down at that cupcake and her tongue just hanging out. I can't believe she didn't just pounce on it and start eating it.
> And the last shot of her at the end of the day all tuckered out is just tooooo adorable. You are a true
> photographer.
> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ...


Awwww thank you so mush you are so sweet!

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 10 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788875


> Wow - that Gigi is such a stunner! The small doggie meetup looked really fun ... what cutie-pies! Gigi really is gorgeous, and she looks fabulous in that sassy dress ... may I ask where you found it?
> Your pix are beautiful; what type of camera do you use? All of them are really nice, but I really love the one of Gigi at the top of the white wall.
> Lastly, how in the world were you able to fit so many photos into your post? Generally, the max I can fit is 8 or 9 photos, and that's using photos that are smaller than yours. I wanna know your secret![/B]


Thanks! The dress is by Des.  
I have a Canon PowerShot A650. Unfortunately, it only takes awsome high speed pictures outside in the sun! And it also has a bit of a delay when I use it indoors, which doesn't work well with the Gigi. lol
Oh, and don't know about the picture thing though. LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos of your beautiful little Gigi :wub: . She's adorable in her pretty dresses & bows. I don't blame that little Yorkie for being in love with her  . The videos cracked me up, Boo acts just like that,Hannah would have had the Yorkie running from her.LOL Looks like a fun meetup,glad you all had a great time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Very beautiful pictures - it looks like Gigi had a GREAT birthday!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh gigi is the prettiest little girl! loved the pics . she is such a perfect little princess :wub: 

your meet looks like sooo much fun! i wish i could fine one like that around here. is gigi usually the only maltese there?

i think i fell in love with little wall-e! he is the cutest little yorkie :wub:. and the video and pics of gigi being chased had me cracking up! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Brianna, Gigi is just a little love bug....and that little tongue works overtime!!!! Love her little dress, is it purple or lavender? She is the Queen of her Birthday get together!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Princess :wub: Gigi is! And what a great model, too! Looks like a wonderful birthday. artytime:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful birthday girl and all the photos are excellent. :smheat: :wub: Are you growing her into full coat? Can I ask how she eats and drinks without getting her hair stained or crunchy? Do you have to wash her face after every meal/snack? Does she get chew snacks? I always wondered how all that works with the maltese in full or almost full coat? Coquette has long hair on her ears that wants to go in the water and her food. I am cleaning them once a day right now. I think I need a no mess water dispenser.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh I just loved the video! Gigis eyes are beautiful and her coat is gorgeous :wub: 
The pic with her licking the cupcake reminds me of my baby. She loves licking......


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 10 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788904


> ahh gigi is the prettiest little girl! loved the pics . she is such a perfect little princess :wub:
> 
> your meet looks like sooo much fun! i wish i could fine one like that around here. *is gigi usually the only maltese there?*
> 
> i think i fell in love with little wall-e! he is the cutest little yorkie :wub:. and the video and pics of gigi being chased had me cracking up! :biggrin:[/B]


Yes, Gigi is an honorery member there. LOL So is the little poodle Chloe. We come to every meetup. The group is called Yorkies AND friends. There are always a couple of mixes and shih tzus there as well. But sadly, no maltese. There are no maltese meetups in our area. :bysmilie: 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788905


> Oh Brianna, Gigi is just a little love bug....and that little tongue works overtime!!!! Love her little dress, is it purple or lavender? She is the Queen of her Birthday get together!!!![/B]


Yup, that beautiful dress is lavender! Last week, I was shopping for clothes for my baby cousins, and I ended up asking myself, "Why can't I find skin baby clothes as pretty as my fur baby's clothes??" LOL

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 11 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788926


> Beautiful birthday girl and all the photos are excellent. :smheat: :wub: Are you growing her into full coat? Can I ask how she eats and drinks without getting her hair stained or crunchy? Do you have to wash her face after every meal/snack? Does she get chew snacks? I always wondered how all that works with the maltese in full or almost full coat? Coquette has long hair on her ears that wants to go in the water and her food. I am cleaning them once a day right now. I think I need a no mess water dispenser.[/B]


Gigi is in almost full coat and I don't plan on ever cutting her down. I think she will look naked then. :brownbag: 
Gigi eats hard kibble so food doesn't get on her hair. Gigi drinks from a *bowl*. Her face gets wet but it always dries. I asked my breeder if I needed to get a water dispenser, and she said no, because she doesn't think they can get enough water through them. She said even when she had show maltese in coat, they still drinked from bowls. 
With my first maltese puppy, we had a giant hamster water bottle thing, and the poor thing would stand there forever drinking the little drops of water that came out of the dispenser. I thought then that I had to use those dispenser to keep her face from getting stained or crunchy, but it's not true. Gigi loves lappin' up her water and stays clean even after she drinks, just a little wet, but that's nothing to worry about. She'll dry. 
We wash her face about every two days. Sometimes I get lazy and wash it once a week. LOL :brownbag: 
Gigi has *many* treats of all kind, including her chewy flossie.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gigi is very pretty in her dresses and tiaras!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks for sharing!!!

You do a very nice job with her hair, it is beautiful!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 11 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788962


> QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 10 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788904





> ahh gigi is the prettiest little girl! loved the pics . she is such a perfect little princess :wub:
> 
> your meet looks like sooo much fun! i wish i could fine one like that around here. *is gigi usually the only maltese there?*
> 
> i think i fell in love with little wall-e! he is the cutest little yorkie :wub:. and the video and pics of gigi being chased had me cracking up! :biggrin:[/B]


Yes, Gigi is an honorery member there. LOL So is the little poodle Chloe. We come to every meetup. The group is called Yorkies AND friends. There are always a couple of mixes and shih tzus there as well. But sadly, no maltese. There are no maltese meetups in our area. :bysmilie: 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788905


> Oh Brianna, Gigi is just a little love bug....and that little tongue works overtime!!!! Love her little dress, is it purple or lavender? She is the Queen of her Birthday get together!!!![/B]


Yup, that beautiful dress is lavender! Last week, I was shopping for clothes for my baby cousins, and I ended up asking myself, "Why can't I find skin baby clothes as pretty as my fur baby's clothes??" LOL

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 11 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788926


> Beautiful birthday girl and all the photos are excellent. :smheat: :wub: Are you growing her into full coat? Can I ask how she eats and drinks without getting her hair stained or crunchy? Do you have to wash her face after every meal/snack? Does she get chew snacks? I always wondered how all that works with the maltese in full or almost full coat? Coquette has long hair on her ears that wants to go in the water and her food. I am cleaning them once a day right now. I think I need a no mess water dispenser.[/B]


Gigi is in almost full coat and I don't plan on ever cutting her down. I think she will look naked then. :brownbag: 
Gigi eats hard kibble so food doesn't get on her hair. Gigi drinks from a *bowl*. Her face gets wet but it always dries. I asked my breeder if I needed to get a water dispenser, and she said no, because she doesn't think they can get enough water through them. She said even when she had show maltese in coat, they still drinked from bowls. 
With my first maltese puppy, we had a giant hamster water bottle thing, and the poor thing would stand there forever drinking the little drops of water that came out of the dispenser. I thought then that I had to use those dispenser to keep her face from getting stained or crunchy, but it's not true. Gigi loves lappin' up her water and stays clean even after she drinks, just a little wet, but that's nothing to worry about. She'll dry. 
We wash her face about every two days. Sometimes I get lazy and wash it once a week. LOL :brownbag: 
Gigi has *many* treats of all kind, including her chewy flossie.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info I really prefer the water bowl anyways because I can see exactly how much they drink and replace the and clean if often. I saw on one breeders website how she recommended those travel type no mess water dispensers to keep tear staining down- to me its not reason enough unless staining is horrific and I still think there are other options. I am so glad to hear the long hair causes no chomping restrictions :thmbup: ...I always wondered this about full coated maltese. BTW you keep her coat in excellent condition- she should never be cut- she has the right hair for this look. :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw Gigi is beautiful! :wub: Such a pretty girl and looks gorgeous in her pretty dresses.

TyAva is a great breeder..Chandler (Ty Ava Sure Shot) was #1 yorkie for two years in a row and earlier this year he obtained the record for most specialty show wins by a yorkie. He's absolutely beautiful. Who were the yorkietalk members there? I went to the YT meetup last year and had so much fun but some different people took over the meetup planning this year so I didn't want to go this year. I have a lot of fun at our local meetups. I love when we have maltese show up too! We have a couple people that have brought maltese before


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788965


> aw Gigi is beautiful! :wub: Such a pretty girl and looks gorgeous in her pretty dresses.
> 
> TyAva is a great breeder..Chandler (Ty Ava Sure Shot) was #1 yorkie for two years in a row and earlier this year he obtained the record for most specialty show wins by a yorkie. He's absolutely beautiful. Who were the yorkietalk members there? I went to the YT meetup last year and had so much fun but some different people took over the meetup planning this year so I didn't want to go this year. I have a lot of fun at our local meetups. I love when we have maltese show up too! We have a couple people that have brought maltese before[/B]


I was at awww with that little girl from TyAva, I loved her hair and color. I shouldv'e taken her home with me. LOL Another member's yorkie is the sister to #5 top yorkie in the country, Empee's Georgie Porgie. I met the yorkie at a dog show last month and he was gorgeous!! I don't know their usernames on YT, I haven't been on there in forever. Most of them don't really know how to work the forum, they said it's too confusing, but they got the information about the meetup so they'll all be going in July. It's about 15 minutes away from my house.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 11 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788967


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788965





> aw Gigi is beautiful! :wub: Such a pretty girl and looks gorgeous in her pretty dresses.
> 
> TyAva is a great breeder..Chandler (Ty Ava Sure Shot) was #1 yorkie for two years in a row and earlier this year he obtained the record for most specialty show wins by a yorkie. He's absolutely beautiful. Who were the yorkietalk members there? I went to the YT meetup last year and had so much fun but some different people took over the meetup planning this year so I didn't want to go this year. I have a lot of fun at our local meetups. I love when we have maltese show up too! We have a couple people that have brought maltese before[/B]


I was at awww with that little girl from TyAva, I loved her hair and color. I shouldv'e taken her home with me. LOL Another member's yorkie is the sister to #5 top yorkie in the country, Empee's Georgie Porgie. I met the yorkie at a dog show last month and he was gorgeous!! I don't know their usernames on YT, I haven't been on there in forever. Most of them don't really know how to work the forum, they said it's too confusing, but they got the information about the meetup so they'll all be going in July. It's about 15 minutes away from my house.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the darker colored yorkies too... YorkieTalk is just so big..and I've been frustrated with the forum because they support backyard breeders too much on there. That's neat that the meetup is so close though...I'm sure it will be fun. The member coming from South Africa is actually coming to Texas as well and we are having a Texas meetup that she is coming to and I'll probably go to that.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 11 2009, 02:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788968


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 11 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788967





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 11 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788965





> aw Gigi is beautiful! :wub: Such a pretty girl and looks gorgeous in her pretty dresses.
> 
> TyAva is a great breeder..Chandler (Ty Ava Sure Shot) was #1 yorkie for two years in a row and earlier this year he obtained the record for most specialty show wins by a yorkie. He's absolutely beautiful. Who were the yorkietalk members there? I went to the YT meetup last year and had so much fun but some different people took over the meetup planning this year so I didn't want to go this year. I have a lot of fun at our local meetups. I love when we have maltese show up too! We have a couple people that have brought maltese before[/B]


I was at awww with that little girl from TyAva, I loved her hair and color. I shouldv'e taken her home with me. LOL Another member's yorkie is the sister to #5 top yorkie in the country, Empee's Georgie Porgie. I met the yorkie at a dog show last month and he was gorgeous!! I don't know their usernames on YT, I haven't been on there in forever. Most of them don't really know how to work the forum, they said it's too confusing, but they got the information about the meetup so they'll all be going in July. It's about 15 minutes away from my house.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the darker colored yorkies too... YorkieTalk is just so big..and I've been frustrated with the forum because they support backyard breeders too much on there. That's neat that the meetup is so close though...I'm sure it will be fun. The member coming from South Africa is actually coming to Texas as well and we are having a Texas meetup that she is coming to and I'll probably go to that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I noticed that too with that forum. There are reasons why the yorkie breed has so many bad health problems. That's why I pray the maltese breed doesn't get as popular as the yorkies are. When the Obamas were searching for a breed of dog, the kids said they wanted a small, white dog. I was hoping they wouldn't get a maltese. If they would've got a maltese, then EVERYBODY else would be buying maltese, breeding, selling puppies. It would be a nightmare. I also noticed how *many* yorkies are so very, VERY far from the standard. Not that they all aren't precious and loved pets, they are also breeding them! :OMG!:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 11 2009, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788970


> Yes, I noticed that too with that forum. There are reasons why the yorkie breed has so many bad health problems. That's why I pray the maltese breed doesn't get as popular as the yorkies are. When the Obamas were searching for a breed of dog, the kids said they wanted a small, white dog. I was hoping they wouldn't get a maltese. If they would've got a maltese, then EVERYBODY else would be buying maltese, breeding, selling puppies. It would be a nightmare. I also noticed how *many* yorkies are so very, VERY far from the standard. Not that they all aren't precious and loved pets, they are also breeding them! :OMG!:[/B]


I know..it's crazy huh? I got Lacy before I truly knew about backyard breeders and all..and Rylie was my sister's dog that came to live with me almot two years ago (she got him at the same time I got Lacy). But so many of the people on there do not learn and don't care to learn...that's just it..they don't care. They just keep breeding pet quality yorkies and don't health screen and it's aweful  I wouldn't trade my babies for the world and love them to death but my next dogs will only come from reputable show breeders or rescues.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ I've noticed that most of the Yorkies in local shelters are way over the standard weight. The poor babies were probably dumped by their owners because they weren't "teacup" (hate that word)! :bysmilie: 

Sorry, back to topic!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.gigi so gorgeous.she is a true princess.her photos melt my heart. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl. Stunning.
xoxox


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, she's SO pretty. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her dresses from Des. So sweet! 

LMAO at Wall-E!! :rofl: What a persistent little dude he is! Was Gigi scared of 

him, or was she just not that into him?  LOL.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww i LOVE these pics. Gigi is so cute always! It looks like she had a great time with her little pals and i totally love her dresses, They are gorgeous


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It looks like Gigi's birthday celebration was fit for....well....a princess! And of course all the other fluffies at the meet up loved her. You had her looking fab-u-lous! What a great day. Loved all the pics but I'm with Heidi. The one on the white wall is exceptional!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 11 2009, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788993


> Oh, she's SO pretty. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her dresses from Des. So sweet!
> 
> LMAO at Wall-E!! :rofl: What a persistent little dude he is! Was Gigi scared of
> 
> him, or was she just not that into him?  LOL.[/B]


LOL Gigi wasn't scared of him. She just doesn't like it when dogs bother her. People kept saying she was playing hard to get. LOL But I think she was just not that into him. Lol Gigi is like the only female dog in our neighborhood and all the male dogs act that same way with her. LOL my poor little lady.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Awwww....poor Wall-E looks like he's suffering from a bad case of unrequited love. Who can blame him, Miss Gigi is breathtakingly adorable! Thanks for sharing such great pics!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: How adorable.. Those are wonderful pictures.// :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Gigi is adorable! It looks like a very fun time. Yorkies and Malts look so cute together. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jun 11 2009, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788942


> Oh I just loved the video! Gigis eyes are beautiful and her coat is gorgeous :wub:
> The pic with her licking the cupcake reminds me of my baby. She loves licking...... [/B]



I don't know which photo is cuter. She is sweet just sitting with her cake and so gentle when tasting the cake in your hand.
Precious !!! Lots of cute yorkies too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little Birthday Girl Gigi is. :wub: Thank you for sharing her pics.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my goodness . .where have I been . . .I am just now enjoying all the pictures of Gigi . .I must say she is quite the princess and a total standout amongst the group . . .and of course how could Walle take his eyes off her . .she is breathtakingly *BEAUTIFUL*  . . she sure makes my collection stand out . . .what a dresser :wub: 

I would love to have some of her pics posted on her gofetch site so when you find the time please share . . .

oh wait I gotta find the video . .I missed that :bysmilie: wherew is it?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG but Gigi is just gorgeous!!!! :wub: :wub: 

Happy First Birthday you beautiful little princess.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh I saw it . .totally enjoyed it . .it looks like Gigi was silently crying for help - to be rescued from Walle :biggrin: 

Oh I also forgot to greet Gigi and happy, happy birthday . . . :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh wow!! What fabulous photos!! It looks like it was a great day!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous. I LOVE her tiara!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gigi is simply a princess....tiara and all. She's so petite and beautiful!!! You must be so proud of her!! And I can see why all the "boys" are after her, LOL. I can't believe she's one already.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun :aktion033: Princess Gigi is darling :tender:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jun 11 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789333


> oh my goodness . .where have I been . . .I am just now enjoying all the pictures of Gigi . .I must say she is quite the princess and a total standout amongst the group . . .and of course how could Walle take his eyes off her . .she is breathtakingly *BEAUTIFUL*  . . she sure makes my collection stand out . . .what a dresser :wub:
> 
> I would love to have some of her pics posted on her gofetch site so when you find the time please share . . .
> 
> oh wait I gotta find the video . .I missed that :bysmilie: wherew is it?[/B]


LOL Yes Des, miss Gigi is *always *best dressed in designs! 

I will take new pictures of her for your website once she gets a bath next week! 



Thank you all for your sweet comments! :ThankYou:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

the store looks like wylie wagg? am i correct? baby louis LOVES it there!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh she is precious! Just beautiful! I love all the pictures, especially the one with her tongue out looking at the cupcake :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... what a beautiful little girl you are, Gigi! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

It looks like you had a wonderful birthday, with wall-to-wall fluffs at the meet-up! :cloud9:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cleex1004 @ Jul 7 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802133


> the store looks like wylie wagg? am i correct? baby louis LOVES it there![/B]


Yes you are! Are you in Northern VA?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

All the pics and the video were a sight to behold! Your baby is just gorgeous and so fashionably dressed. The other babies are too cute. I love the one of Gigi and the little yorkie on your lap. I have a little apricot poodle like the one in the pics. Thanks foe sharing.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG SHE LOOKS GORGEOUS - and of course we love yorkies too


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Gigi is so beautiful! What a great birthday!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Gigi! You look so beautiful on your special day that you have all the other dogs chasing ya!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh what a beautiful gigi-birthdaygirl!!
the dress suits her perfect for such a special day.

it looks like a real funday with all those doggiefriends, having a party!!

arty: arty: arty: arty: *


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Im in DC but I go out to Virginia often...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cleex1004 @ Jul 10 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803577


> Im in DC but I go out to Virginia often...[/B]


Really? I'm in VA but I go to DC often. Do you have a malti?


----------

